# Please help me I have no idea what I am doing



## dtorres28 (Mar 28, 2018)

So, I am finally getting a puppy! Her name is Luna, and I'm getting her April 15th. I'm very excited, but it can't seem to find a specific list for vizsla supplies (e.g: food, collar, leash, id tag). Please help me. This is my first dog ever. Can someone please give me an idea of what I need to go out and purchase before Luna comes home? Thanks!

Any other tips and facts that may help me raise Luna will be welcomed gratefully!

- Devin T


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We've all been through and maybe still remain in the "I have no idea what I'm doing" phase. You'll survive! These threads should give you some ideas. 

*First Time Vizsla Owner Top 10 Supplies *

*New Puppy Supply List (picking him up on 12/21/12)* 

Make sure you share some pics of Luna when she arrives!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

einspänner said:


> We've all been through and maybe still remain in the "I have no idea what I'm doing" phase. You'll survive! These threads should give you some ideas.
> 
> *First Time Vizsla Owner Top 10 Supplies *
> 
> ...




I read over these and they looked like everything you might need and more was listed. I would add (from my experience) to remember they grow fast, so you will go through a couple collars. Also, if you go too big with the crate in the start, it might set back house breaking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtorres28 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you! I'm getting her in 12 days, so I am extremely excited and I am preparing everything for Luna when she comes home. Thank you for your help. 

-Devin T


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Makes sense to puppy proof the house and yard too. Read up on poisonous plants and remove them from reach, go on 4 and wander around in the house to see whether you get into /reach any dangerous items yourself. Get a baby gate if you want Luna to be secluded from certain areas. Bitter apple spray helped us to retain our boy in the initial chewing phase from laptop charging cables and furniture legs too.
Btw we picked him up 2 years ago Mid April, i can relate to you excitement.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello,
That is super exciting that you will be getting your puppy in just a few days. Spacewise, what worked for us is that we offered our dog little access to areas in the house Ie bedrooms, bathrooms, laundry room, they were all unaccessible to him. we closed the doors and he was only allowed to play in certain areas. We gradually increased his access as he grew older and learned manners
Another thing is new pups like to eat everything and ie EVERYTHING. So be careful with where you walk him, what he puts in his mouth. my dog very quickly learned the question "what do you have in your mouth"; he would try to chew whatever it was he took off the ground and just swallow it down!! hilarious!
ENJOY the process and enjoy this AMAZING breed!


----------

